
BTC Price to 12K? Strong Technical Score Confirms Bitcoin's Bullish Trend - Omenics
https://omenics.com/blog/btc-price-to-12k-strong-technical-score-confirms-bitcoin-s-bullish-trend
======
RoyTyrell
Perhaps I'm not understanding how useful BTC is, but what is the purpose of it
at this point except as a short and medium term investment to make money on?
The price is too volatile to be used as a currency imo.

